# Cross Country Pics from Novice level at Greenwood Horse Trials!



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I took these at the jump going into the Water at Greenwood horse Trials. Tell me what you think!!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I have to upload them to Youtube, they arn't loading here.... give me about an hour or so


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

You can upload them to photobucket or imageshack and than use the html they provide to post them here. Then you don't have to use youtube which will shrink them. :]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I love my Photobucket account. You can sign up for free.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I will have to try that! I have to go bring horses in and feed but here is the video, sorry for the yucky blur on some of them! (I know none of these people BTW)


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

don't know if anyone got to see these, so im bumping it back up


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pictures! Man those jumps are big, lol


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

that's just novice!!!!!!!!!! You should have seen the pre-limb weldons wall!!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi we could have met! I was there to by the water. Mabe at differant times though.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice work! I love the white horses pics. They are just easiest to see, since it is in the shade, lol.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea, I was about to die because of the shade!!


----------

